# I just dont feel pregnant (7weeks)



## sparkle_1979

:cry: I have nothing anymore. No singns Im pregnant, not sick, not tired, boobs feel fine. I had them all a week ago, but then even slightly and nothing to jump around about...

I think Im 7 weeks, don't think I could be more than that, but dont know cause haven't had a preriod in ages. 

:(


----------



## zoe87

sparkle_1979 said:


> :cry: I have nothing anymore. No singns Im pregnant, not sick, not tired, boobs feel fine. I had them all a week ago, but then even slightly and nothing to jump around about...
> 
> I think Im 7 weeks, don't think I could be more than that, but dont know cause haven't had a preriod in ages.
> 
> :(

hey congrats on the pregnancy! Ive had no symptoms at all either and im nearly 21 weeks now. I havent even felt pregnant apart from bubs moving and my scans.
Im sure everything will be okay but if ur worried about lack of symptoms maybe speak to ur GP x


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks hun. Gona maybe book an early scan when hubby comes home. Dont want to do it without him around xx


----------



## hb1

I think getting an early scan will def help reassure you - the stretch to the 12 week scan goes soooo slow when you're worrying yourself sick!!

Hope your beany is doing well in there :)

hx


----------



## NYTTC7

I am 5 weeks pregnant and I feel no symptoms except nipple soreness. I hope everything is going ok. I have an appt with the OB on Tuesday. I guess I will know then.


----------



## ettegirb21

I'm about 5.5 weeks preg. I had the same concern- had symptoms & now gone. Dr. said that they will likely come and go throughout much of the first trimester and not to worry. A blood test is a good idea if you just want to give yourself some peace of mind. I'm thinking about doing another, it would be my 5th HCG in 2 weeks! LOL. Wish I were rich! But, I think it's worth the peace of mind.


----------



## welshmummy2be

i've been same, had slight sore boobs nothing to screem and jump about, couldnt keep awake for a week but since then there's nothing other than the odd sicky feeling that might be down to bambino or diabetes...either way i havent felt symptoms that screem out to me that im pregnant for a while, got worried as i have history of MC but good news baby is doing well and has healthy heart beat at 7weeks so hang in there and book a scan or bloods if it helps you relax a bit more x x x 

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/5B9Tm7.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev097pr___.png

https://lagf.lilypie.com/PrLTm7.png 

https://lagf.lilypie.com/eNK9m7.png 

https://davf.daisypath.com/jp8vm7.png 

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif


----------



## bobo83

i feel the same too :( but when i did my scan at 6 w every thing looked fine i have anther one on 8 w i am sooo nerves because i had a mc in June and i am soooooo scared that it will happen again :(


----------



## welshmummy2be

just wanted to add looking on here and through other forums regarding this, a lot of women have experienced symptoms on and off, some women dont have any except the missed period and some women have had no symptoms what so ever until they have put on loads of weight/gone into labour (shocking i know). thought this might help ease some worries until you get your scan :) good luck xxx


----------

